# Beretta 92 FS vs Taurus P 99 AFS



## tabdog (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry if this is an old discussion. I used the search and could not find it.

I would like to know from some of you that have had both of these pistols.

What is the difference in design, quality and reliability of these two pistols?

Thanks for any replies,

Tabdog


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To me, the Beretta is the way to go, hands down. Admittedly, the Taurus 92 is probably the best gun Taurus sells, but that isn't saying much. Taurus customer service is horrendous. And, the fit finish and quality of the Taurus 92s I have looked at over the years doesn't match the quality of the Berettas. Heck, I've seen many Taurus guns where they can't even get the white dots for the sights in the right spot. The paint is NEXT to the depressions in the sight instead of IN them.

People like to point out the frame mounted safety vs the slide mounted safety of the Beretta. Truthfully, I think this is a non issue unless you plan to carry cocked and locked. I've owned several HK firearms with the frame mounted safety, and I never carried them cocked and locked...

There are Taurus fans out there, but I will admit to not being one of them...

I hate to be like a broken record, but here are some threads on "Taurus quality."

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - Glock Talk

Taurus Disappointment - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 slim fail. help me find a new 9mm carry pistol. - AR15.COM

Another 709 slim fails.. - AR15.COM

Taurus semi-auto Quality Control going to crap? - Glock Talk

Glock Talk

Taurus 709- Problems - THR

Bought a Taurus M44, took it home, broken right out of the box! - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - THR

Taurus Quality: Objective Opinions...? - TheFiringLine Forums

Just bought a Taurus 85 and Im having a problem - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Run-Around - TheFiringLine Forums

taurus repair turnaround time?? anyone.. - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 Slim....FTEs galore!...help!! - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Taurus Frustration and Venting

Not a good showing for the Taurus 709 Slim. - TheFiringLine Forums

My Taurus 709 slim review... - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Warranty Work? - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Are realy Taurus gun not reliable? - TheFiringLine Forums

Here We Go Again Taurus - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Question - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 738 - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 24/7 Full Size Pistol Reviews Forum and Reference Guide


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've had zero issues with my 1995 PT99 AF. It has thousands of rounds through it. Mine does not have a de-cocker, so I carry cocked and locked.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*I can answer half of your question*



tabdog said:


> . . . I would like to know from some of you that have had both of these pistols. . .


I bought my FS92 Centurion (slightly shorter barrel) in 1992.
With factory installed Trijicon tritium night sights (which stll glow). 
Made in Italy. Never any trouble. It likes a bit of light lube. 
Eats any ammo I've ever thrown at it. A LOT of stuff down the tube. 
And some of those gun show really cheap lead reloads were "pretty questionable". :mrgreen:

I keep Rem 147 grain Golden Saber in it and the spare mag that came with it.
When I got the gun, I got an HKS Model 941 mag. loader.
My thumb has thanked me for years and years.

I've got a lot of guns. But, it's still my computer/TV den "handy-piece".
I have SUPREME confidence in it.
Which it has earned.

P.S.
I forgot to mention. I can take it apart and put it together without looking.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Why get a 2nd-rate copy when you can get the real thing? The Beretta has gone through extreme and extensive testing proceedures by various government agencies and come out a bona fide winner. 
I don't have either of these because I'm not interested in owning such big heavy handguns... But if you're SURE you want this size/capacity, I strongly recommend that you go with the Beretta or you'll be setting yourself up for possibly big-time regrets down the road. Shipwreck knows what he's talking about... those Taurus-problems-links he lists are important and relevant to your decision.


----------



## tabdog (Jul 14, 2010)

Kharuger said:


> Why get a 2nd-rate copy when you can get the real thing? The Beretta has gone through extreme and extensive testing proceedures by various government agencies and come out a bona fide winner.
> I don't have either of these because I'm not interested in owning such big heavy handguns... But if you're SURE you want this size/capacity, I strongly recommend that you go with the Beretta or you'll be setting yourself up for possibly big-time regrets down the road. Shipwreck knows what he's talking about... those Taurus-problems-links he lists are important and relevant to your decision.


The reason to get the Taurus is because I have never 
spent over $300 on a weapon.

Maybe that is silly. But, I am a silly hillbilly.

Thanks for your answers.

I had a problem with a Taurus 22. I hated them for a 
long time. I still had a few reservations, but,

The reason I asked was because I had a chance to buy
a not even broken in good Taurus P99AFS for $300.00.
It still has the warranty card and is just 6 months old.

I told him I never paid more than $300 for a gun. I guess
he was desperate for the money, because he took it,,,,?

That scared me a little, but I know who he is,



















I don't think I need to worry.

I found the pistol to have never been cleaned good, and
it was dry as a bone. No harm because there is just barely
enough ware so I can tell where to grease it at. After I
cleaned and greased it, it racks much more smoothly.

I shot 50 rounds of the worst and cheapest ammo I could
find and this pistol shot like a champ. I'm broke, or I would
have got more,,, lol. It has a nice low recoil and is spot on
at 50 feet. That's as far as I got.

Thanks yawl,

Tabdog


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice pics! I hear ya' on the $300 thing... Maybe it'll work out fine!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------

